# Coremiocnemis tropix



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm debating as to what my next invert pet will be-I'm interested in Coremiocnemis tropix.  I was wondering if anybody has any experience keeping them, set-up, temps, temperament , handling etc.  It is a relatively newly described species, so info on Coremiocnemis care in general would help.  Are they obligate burrowers like other Aussie T's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brettus said:


> I'm debating as to what my next invert pet will be-I'm interested in Coremiocnemis tropix.  I was wondering if anybody has any experience keeping them, set-up, temps, temperament , handling etc.  It is a relatively newly described species, so info on Coremiocnemis care in general would help.  Are they obligate burrowers like other Aussie T's?


As far as i know, these really aren't in the trade yet in the USA. I can be mistaken though.


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

> As far as i know, these really aren't in the trade yet in the USA. I can be mistaken though.


I live in Australia, and it is a native species here.  I'm just buggered if I can find any info on keeping them in captivity tho


----------



## Hedorah99 (Nov 12, 2007)

Brettus said:


> I live in Australia, and it is a native species here.  I'm just buggered if I can find any info on keeping them in captivity tho


If its like the other Coreosnemis sp I have, moist soil deep enough to burrow in and a water dish. mine seems to be doing great just like that. do you have any pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

Thisis from the place I would be getting them from, The Green Scorpion, great business.  Links to their pics

www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=79469


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

No ideas people?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

If I were you, and I couldn't find any specific info on this sp., I would just keep it as any other tropical obligate burrower. I'm sure it'll do fine. Or ask the seller how he/she is keeping them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

Cheers Butch.  I'll contact the seller today.  Knowing my luck, like all Aussie T's, it'll probably be a pet hole.  :wall:


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, the whole genus are pet holes.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 12, 2007)

keep them the same as any haplopelma.well actually u cant keep haplopelmas there hehe.so give them a deep substrate to burrow in and keepin it on the moist side as this species is from more tropical areas of australia.


----------



## Brettus (Nov 12, 2007)

How does their temperament compare to haplopema's?


----------



## syndicate (Nov 12, 2007)

as these arent in the hobby outside of australia(yet  ) i couldnt say.most of the aussie t's arent exactly very friendly tho heh.so u want to be careful around them.if u want to find more info abut keepin your native t's contact Steve Nunn or visit the australian tarantula forum
http://www.theata.org/forum/index.php
hope this helps


----------



## PhilK (Dec 16, 2007)

This species was only very recently discovered and described so I doubt it is overseas. In fact it is fairly rare in our own collections.

It is a dwarf variety, and Steve Nunn is the man to talk to about them, Brettus. You're a member of the ATA right? Ask there, that place is brimming with experts.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't found very much info on Coremiocnemis Tropix. Though I recall Steve Nunn mentioning that they require slightly higher humidity than Phlogius. 

"Oh yeah, the whole genus are pet holes."

There are a number of theraphosid genera in Australia - the most commonly described being Phlogius, Phlogiellus, Selenotypus and Selenothulous. Ive heard it's the arid zone ones (Selenotypus and Selenothulous) that are usually pet holes.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah thats right dragonblade. The more humid area T's (like _Phlogius_) tend to make above ground webs and are quite visibile (so I have heard). In fact sarina and Stent's build a web above ground and are out frequently.

My _Selenotholus_ on the other hand is very much a pet hole. Luckily this time she decided to burrow against the glass and I can see a few legs now and again.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Dec 16, 2007)

"My Selenotholus on the other hand is very much a pet hole. Luckily this time she decided to burrow against the glass and I can see a few legs now and again."

That worked out well! There was a case of someone else whose tarantula had burrowed against the glass. Though this person couldn't resist the temptation to shine a torch on the burrow. It looks like the spider had enough of this and covered the burrow up.


----------



## lychas (Dec 25, 2007)

C. tropix is our only true rainforest tarantula. Keep it alot more moist then you keep your phlogius. Also they should reach sexual maturity within 1-2years but probably only like about 7years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GrimalkinFelidae (Aug 8, 2018)

Brettus said:


> I live in Australia, and it is a native species here.  I'm just buggered if I can find any info on keeping them in captivity tho


Aussie here looking to eventually get a _C. Tropix_ myself, Minibeast Wildlife have a decent care sheet, I'll attach it


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 8, 2018)

GrimalkinFelidae said:


> Aussie here looking to eventually get a _C. Tropix_ myself, Minibeast Wildlife have a decent care sheet, I'll attach it


the original poster hasn't been here since 2008. He's not going to get your message. Care sheets are notoriously inaccurate, although I have not looked at the one you linked to specifically because I am at work at the moment


----------



## GrimalkinFelidae (Aug 8, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> the original poster hasn't been here since 2008


Didn't even look at the date lol


----------

